# Looking for an affordable king mattress that's somewhat natural



## remymom (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Well our mattress is 11 years old so we're ready for an upgrade. I'm thinking of going to king since our almost 16 month-old is only getting bigger. Mattress shopping is totally overwhelming and ready about how toxic conventional mattresses are is quite upsetting! Does anyone have any mattress brands to recommend? Ideally I'm looking to spend 1500$ or less. I notice that IKEA has a pretty affordable model - http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/50180664/

Thanks in advance!

Ariel


----------



## kimkim (Sep 22, 2009)

I scored at IKEA in the as is department for half off.
We also have a king futon mattress that is significantly cheaper than spring mattresses and we like it so far.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

We bought our mattress from Ikea about 4 months ago, and we love it. We got the Sultan Edsele, which is a combo of natural and man-made latex (per my research, a good thing for the longevity of a latex mattress), and is encased in cotton and wool. It is flippable and rotatable, meaning both the top and bottom are usable, and head to foot flippable too; not all mattresses have this ability, so you want to check thoroughly, because and un-flippable mattress is going to last for a much shorter time than one that's flippable. I don't know about the toxicity info, but I've read around while researching mattresses, and it generally sounded safer than other latex mattresses.


----------



## Dian (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi. I'm also looking at the Edsele. I know it's very firm and was wondering if anyone has put a natural talalay latex topper on it.


----------



## CalmCenter (Apr 27, 2009)

we got a cal king in my dd first year. it is 8", made of natural latex (or some part of it is). I can't remember all details. but amazingly comfortable (we use it on the floor). overstock. 500$ though probably more expensive now. worth checking out.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

We got a natural latex mattress from Ikea (don't remember the name of it) and LOVE it. It's fairly firm, but we like it that way. A guy at a fancy mattress store told us that latex is the best material for support and longevity. We couldn't pay $3K for his made-to-order mattress, so we took his advice and went to Ikea


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

You can build your own at www.foambymail.com. I believe we got the 6" talalay latex foam mattress (medium firmness)with a 3" talalay latex foam topper (soft). They recommend if you are larger/heavier people or if you prefer a firm mattress, to get the firm mattress and the soft topper. It's worth it btw to spring for the terry cloth cover. You have to assemble the layers yourself when they arrive, which is a little bit of a pain but not really a big deal.

I checked the website and it would be around $1100 for a king.

They are non-toxic. And soooo comfortable! I highly recommend.







Had ours for 2 years now and love it.


----------



## Dian (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, I think next week I may go for the Edsele. I think it's 85% natural latex (dunlop). I'll probably get the foundation that is suggested with it, anyone buy that?


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dian*
> 
> Thanks, I think next week I may go for the Edsele. I think it's 85% natural latex (dunlop). I'll probably get the foundation that is suggested with it, anyone buy that?


We have the same mattress, with a slatted platform underneath it and it all fit together in our Malm bed frame. Love it! It's very low to the ground and affordable. I like it so much better than sleeping with the mattress on the ground.


----------

